# Klassen Berufskombination



## Saimensays (12. Februar 2010)

Hiho liebe Community.

Wollte mal wissen was ihr von der folgenden Kombinationen haltet.




Hexenmeister  Schneider/Juwe

Magier Schneider/Ingi

Priester Schneider/Alchi

Schurke Kürschnerei/Lederverarbeitung

Druide Kräuterkunde/Alchi

Jäger Kürschner/Alchi

Paladin Kräuterkunde/Bergbau

Krieger Schmied/Juwe

Todesritter Juwe/Verzauberer

Schamane Inscriptor/Alchi




Habe mir gedacht, dass es doch optimal wäre die drei unterschiedlichen Schneiderei Specs und die drei Alchi Specs zu haben.


----------



## Dark_Lady (12. Februar 2010)

Du hast nur einen Char mit Bergbau, aber 4 Chars, die mats vom Bergbau brauchen...  Scheiderei-Spezis kannste eigendlich links liegen lassen - kriegst ja als Spezi maximal einen Stoff mehr raus wie nen nicht-Spezi...

Gib dem Hexer Schneiderei/VZ und pack dem Todesritter statt VZ noch BB dazu und dem Krieger statt Juwe ebenfalls BB - mit einem Juwe kommste dicke hin.... 

Auch sonst würde ich persönlich eher gucken, dass ich möglich den passenden farmberuf zum herstellenden Beruf auf einem Char habe...


----------



## Snowhawk (14. April 2010)

Untoter Schurke kann ich Alchemie / Kräuterkunde empfehlen...

Der Heil-Hot und Kanibalismus hilft einem oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Tränke sowieso ^^


----------



## 19Chico73 (23. April 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Du hast nur einen Char mit Bergbau, aber 4 Chars, die mats vom Bergbau brauchem



Spielen/Farmen kann er aber nur mit einem Char gleichzeitig, von daher ist es wayne wieviele Bergbauer er sein eigen nennt .
Ich habe einen Char mit dem ich nicht Raide sondern nur farme der Bergbau + Kräuterkunde macht.
Alle anderen Chars von mir haben "Raidnützliche  " Berufe.

Am nützlichsten zum Farmen finde ich ist ein Druide geeignet, da er beim Blümchenpflücken in seiner Fluggestalt bleiben kann.


----------



## Scharamo (24. April 2010)

Saimensays schrieb:


> Hiho liebe Community.
> 
> Wollte mal wissen was ihr von der folgenden Kombinationen haltet.
> 
> ...


naja, es kommt darauf an was du machen willst...Zum Gold machen? Zum Raiden? PVP?
Zum Gold machen reicht 1Char mit KK und BB.
Zum Raiden sind fast alle Müll.
Für PvP ist auch nicht wirklich das ware.


----------



## noel.se (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen
als Anfänger möchte ich euch fragen, was ihr  für meinen Schurken empfehlen würdet, Alchenie oder Lederverarbeitung? 
Danke vielmals für eine Antwort
noel


----------



## gundam95 (31. Juli 2010)

Also fürs reine Gold Einkommen wären 10 alchis optimal einfach jeden Tag Trans cd selber benutzen und schon haste ohne wirklich was zu tun ca 800-1000 Gold und das jeden Tag .


----------



## Amraam (25. September 2010)

Zwerg Krieger mit Kräuterkunde und Alchi.

Zum leveln ist Lebensblut recht gut (klopfen -> Lebensblut -> weiterklopfen), und auf der anderen seite kann man seine sachen gleich verwenden. (Tränke).

Schmied muss man mögen, bzw auf die Sockel scharf sein. Wegen seinem EQ Schmied+Bergbau zu nemen lohnt sich m.e. (momentan) nicht, da es (fast) sämtlichen Schmied-sachen im AH gibt.


auf RPG sicht ist Alchi auch gut, da man sich ja quasi "selbstgebranten" machen kann. ( warum kann man keine "echten" alc-sachen machen -.- )


----------

